# Post your top 10 (MTL)



## CJB85 (6/7/21)

Here is one for all the lovers of a good MTL vape.

I would like to see everyone’s all-time top 10 list. This could be a combination of the best you have owned and those that you wish you could own.
Feel free to list “in no particular order” but do mention whether the list is ordered or not.

I’m sure @Timwis , @Dela Rey Steyn , @Grand Guru , @GSM500 and @Silver can add some thoughts here?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)

I'm going to mention the few RTAs that I enjoy using in no particular order with Pros and Cons

1. Siren 2 22mm (all-round winner, no particular cons) The best in every single way!
2. Vertex (same as the Siren)
3. Cthulu Artemis (getting used to the turning base is a pain, otherwise ease of build and awesome vape)
4. Intake MTL (apart from the false good idea of the inverted threading on the screws, no particular cons. Awesome vape)
5. Expromizer V5 (all-round winner, extra + on the extensiion kit)
6. Glaz Mini (can't use bigger than 2.5mm coils, no other cons. Awesome vape)
7. Brunhilde MTL (wicking can sometimes be slow through the rods. I compensate by tilting the RTA. Airfllow adjustment not accurate)
8. Vapefly Galaxies RDTA (could be much better with a bigger tank capacity but you can put it on a squonk mod)
9. Beserker V2 (ease of build, great vape. Top cap unscrews when you screw the tank on the mod)
10. Tauren MTL (great all-around winner. Accurate airflow control. The only con is the bloody metal sleeve which doesn't allow you to see the fluid level)
11. Aladdin MTL RTA (ease of build, great flavour and airflow control uite accurate. The Top cap unscrews very easily inside my pocket)
12. Mulan RDTA (as great as the Galaxies with the same cons)
13. Hellvape MD (great all-aound winner. The only con is top gasket which is very loose and I often get backflow of juice when filling)
14. Pioneer MTL (great all-a round winner, building/wicking not for beginners)
15. Ares V1 and V2 (no big difference between the 2). Great all-around winners

And the list goes on... (Skyline, Rose, Dot MTL, Reload MTL, Soulmate, Gata etc.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/21)

Exvape Expromizer V4 (own it)
DotMod DOTMTL (own it, need another one in SS)
Kayfun Lite 2019 (owned it, enjoyed the Expro V4 more)
Italian Boomstick Reaper RDA (own it)
TVGC Rook RTA (dont own it... yet... but one day...)
Exvape Expromizer V4 (wait, I said it already, but yeah, it will make the list twice)
Tauren MTL RTA (own it, and just because it's a Tauren, and the flavor is damn nice)
Advken Manta MTL RTA (owned it, got rid of it... the flavor was damn nice, but boy is it a pain to wick...)
Oxva Arbiter MTL RTA (not yet... will get there...)
Vaping V1ck and 3CVape Savour MTL RTA (owned it, outgrew it, but still a very good RTA in my books)

What have you got on the list @CJB85?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (6/7/21)

Hard to follow @Grand Guru, can't argue with any of his choices i would add the Nevermore, Rook, Wave, Tripod, Expro 3 (Fire) and i am hoping the Bishop after trying it! There are so many closely matched picking a top 10 is tricky because some like the Artemis and Glaz Mini are consistently excellent while others like the Pioneer changes from wicking to wicking, get it right it's fantastic but then the next time it goes down the pecking order! Also a shout out for the Soulmate which wouldn't quite be a top 10 candidate but is fantastic for it's price!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Hard to follow @Grand Guru, can't argue with any of his choices i would add the Nevermore, Rook, Wave, Tripod, Expro 3 (Fire) and i am hoping the Bishop after trying it! There are so many closely matched picking a top 10 is tricky because some like the Artemis and Glaz Mini are consistently excellent while others like the Pioneer changes from wicking to wicking, get it right it's fantastic but then the next time it goes down the pecking order! Also a shout out for the Soulmate which wouldn't quite be a top 10 candidate but is fantastic for it's price!



Just as i posted this the courier arrived:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Exvape Expromizer V4 (own it)
> DotMod DOTMTL (own it, need another one in SS)
> Kayfun Lite 2019 (owned it, enjoyed the Expro V4 more)
> Italian Boomstick Reaper RDA (own it)
> ...


I have actually not owned that many to be honest.

The very good ones that I have owned are:
1) Expro V4 (wish I had hung on to it, but had to sell it to buy the V5), was fantastic in every way when built right.
2) Kayfun Lite 2019 (1:1 SXK clone), even better flavour than the Expro, but wasn't all that fond of the bottom fill. I also had the occasional gurgle, or dry hit, but that was user error.
3) Ether RTA, love the flavour, piece of cake to build, but it is a lot louder than the two above on anything but the smallest AF hole.

I also owned a Berserker, but could never manage to have multiple refills without it leaking like a sieve.
I had a Dvarw MTL (also a clone), but was completely underwhelmed by it and hated the stock driptip.

The ones I really, REALLY want:
1) Kayfun Lite + 2021 (SXK clone inbound)
2) Expro V5 (inbound)
3) Steam Tuners Edge (Ulton clone inbound)
4) Siren 2 
5) Rose
6) Nevermore
7) Auguse Era Pro
8) Bishop
9) Glaz
10) Kayfun Prime
11) Artemis
12) Vertex

I will try and build up as much from this list over the next year as I can, I have realised that as much as I like the DL things in my collection (not much, just a Zeus, Blotto, Citadel clone and an Aromamizer V2), I always keep falling back on MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (6/7/21)

Taifun GTR Clone with the Artemis drip tip!




Also got a couple of Doggystyles that give a great vape! (Again both clones)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I have actually not owned that many to be honest.
> 
> The very good ones that I have owned are:
> 1) Expro V4 (wish I had hung on to it, but had to sell it to buy the V5), was fantastic in every way when built right.
> ...


I’d put the vertex on top of the list. It’s locally available and very affordable. The Siren 2, you may get one in the classifieds with a bit of luck but they’re very scarce… I’m holding onto mine until they die!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Taifun GTR Clone with the Artemis drip tip!
> 
> View attachment 234054
> 
> ...


I see them often on 3fvape and keep putting them in and out of my shopping cart  I can’t find any reviews about them…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I see them often on 3fvape and keep putting them in and out of my shopping cart  I can’t find any reviews about them…


Mines the Shenray Clone! Clones are reviewed less often because it's not worth the hassle of the anti clone brigade spitting their dummies out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I see them often on 3fvape and keep putting them in and out of my shopping cart  I can’t find any reviews about them…


I find it easy to build and wick, really good flavour, juice flow control, reasonably tight and medium MTL draws!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)

Timwis said:


> I find it easy to build and wick, really good flavour, juice flow control, reasonably tight and medium MTL draws!


I'll give it a shot as soon as shipping issues normalize again... My last 2 orders took about 6 months to arrive from the motherland so I decided to suspend all buys until further notice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/21)

Seeing the GLAZ Mini pop up, forgot that I want to add that one to the xmas list too... 

And anyone tried the Aspire Neeko out yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)

@Rob Fisher has one... I don't think you get it locally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> @Rob Fisher has one... I don't think you get it locally



Just saw Sir Vape has stock... mmmhhh... think I know what month end vape mail will look like...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I see them often on 3fvape and keep putting them in and out of my shopping cart  I can’t find any reviews about them…


Perhaps a springtime 3F group buy should be pencilled in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/7/21)

Can't really give you a top 10 but here goes.

First Place
Kayfun Prime - Been using them for years and have a few of them. Just love this tank, can't put it down. It does have the occasional leak on refill but that could be age and a lack of servicing on my part because I should change the Orings more often. It is also not a super-tight MTL, even on the smallest AF hole. I have the new Wave drip tips (now called the Figura tips) which I highly recommend.

Runners up
The below I have enjoyed a lot but could not quite knock the KF Prime off it's top place. I won't put in any specific order
Vertex RTA
Ether RTA
Expromizer V4
Siren 2 (Used this for a while before discovering the KF Prime)

Tried and tested
Some others that I also had/used that are worth mentioning in no particular order
Kayfun Lite 2019
Hellvape MD
Precisio

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Seeing the GLAZ Mini pop up, forgot that I want to add that one to the xmas list too...
> 
> And anyone tried the Aspire Neeko out yet?



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> @Rob Fisher has one... I don't think you get it locally



@Sir Vape just got stock in! Boom!
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/aspire-neeko-rta-3ml?_pos=1&_sid=9acc182dc&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/7/21)

GSM500 said:


> Can't really give you a top 10 but here goes.
> 
> First Place
> Kayfun Prime - Been using them for years and have a few of them. Just love this tank, can't put it down. It does have the occasional leak on refill but that could be age and a lack of servicing on my part because I should change the Orings more often. It is also not a super-tight MTL, even on the smallest AF hole. I have the new Wave drip tips (now called the Figura tips) which I highly recommend.
> ...



If I remember correctly you had the 24mm Siren 2? The 22mm outshines it by a country mile!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If I remember correctly you had the 24mm Siren 2? The 22mm outshines it by a country mile!


Yes, I had the 24mm and didn't have any issues at all with it. Really enjoyed it. It beat the OG Berserker which was released at the same time. 

It's now my BIL's ADV

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/21)

GSM500 said:


> Can't really give you a top 10 but here goes.
> 
> First Place
> Kayfun Prime - Been using them for years and have a few of them. Just love this tank, can't put it down. It does have the occasional leak on refill but that could be age and a lack of servicing on my part because I should change the Orings more often. It is also not a super-tight MTL, even on the smallest AF hole. I have the new Wave drip tips (now called the Figura tips) which I highly recommend.
> ...


If you ever feel that one of the Primes need a new home...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (6/7/21)

In my league,
Galaxies RTDA 1.
Dwarv MTL 2.(clone)
Berserker RDA 3.

Sub tanks. Nautilus-2 (4).
Twisp Vega 5.
What I have and had that I like and liked.
And yes I have a wishlist ,but that's for another day.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)

Just when i didn't think airflow could get any smoother! Idiot proof build and wick! Top flavour!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/7/21)

I have a few, not as much as @Grand Guru though 

MTL RTA's:

1. Siren v2 22mm - Best all-rounder, use it mostly for desserts and desserty tobacco's
2. Expromiser v5 - Just as good as the v4, prefer it for it's capacity with the extension kit - Tobacco's
3. Expromiser v4 - I have 3 of these, truly excellent tanks, great flavour whether you are using a simple roundwire build or something a bit more exotic.
4. Pioneer - Finicky with the wicking, but an amazing tight draw filled with flavour. Tobacco's mostly
5. Fumytech Rose - Dense Rich Flavour, perfect for desserts
6. Ether - My Stepchild RTA, struggled with this RTA in the beginning, but it's excellent. great for Fruits
7. Berzerker v2 - Great all rounder, prefer it for desserty tobacco's
8. Intake MTL - I prefer this one for Fruits, but it can handle a dessert flavour.
9. Hellvape MD - Best budget MTL all rounder - Excellent with fruits

MTL RDTA's:
1. Vapefly Brunhilde MTL - Beautiful rich flavour. Tobacco's and desserts
2. Mulan - It does fruits excellently
2. Galaxies - Great all rounder

MTL RDA's:
1. Vapefly Holic - Finicky airflow adjustment, but excellent flavour (I have 2 of these)
2. Origen OL16 - Simple but excellent flavour, excellent for high nic freebase tobacco's (I have 2 of these)
3. Berzerker v2 - Amazing flavour, the airflow is just a bit too loud for me to use it daily

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (12/7/21)

I think I need a Siren V2 after reading this thread

I think I had the original Siren, can’t remember if it was that

thanks gents for all the insights, this thread is brilliant @CJB85 

will post some of mine when I get a chance, but I have mainly been on Reos with RM2 for MTL
Only started testing more MTL tanks more recently, so I have some catch-up to do

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/7/21)

Silver said:


> I think I need a Siren V2 after reading this thread
> 
> I think I had the original Siren, can’t remember if it was that
> 
> ...


I am struggling my behind off to find a V2… luckily, there’s this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (12/7/21)

Silver said:


> I think I need a Siren V2 after reading this thread
> 
> I think I had the original Siren, can’t remember if it was that
> 
> ...


Just shows you how good those older mtl setups are?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (12/7/21)

Thanks @CJB85 
Crazy how fast these new devices come out
When you look again its all changed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/7/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @CJB85
> Crazy how fast these new devices come out
> When you look again its all changed!


It’s a good thing that I can’t keep up, because neither can my wallet!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance (12/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> It’s a good thing that I can’t keep up, because neither can my wallet!



Dude! What's a wallet?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (13/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Dude! What's a wallet?


It's a thing that keeps plastic and till slips

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

THE REAPER said:


> It's a thing that keeps plastic and till slips


Its the thing you flop open to show car guards you really don’t have any cash…

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (13/7/21)

THE REAPER said:


> It's a thing that keeps plastic and till slips



Oh the thing you put emergency rewicking vape kit in

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (17/7/21)

What would be interesting as well is what MTL RTA someone had high hopes for to be left disappointed!

For me it would be the Wotofo Cog, i had high hopes because in the past i have liked Matts collaborations but this fell short!

Don't get me wrong this did give very good flavour and was far from a bad RTA, it's that long since i used it i can't actually remember which but a couple of flavour profiles really rocked in it. Also the draw quite suited me but with my reviewer hat on i have to look at it subjectively and the airflow adjustment just didn't really work as it should giving very little variation in draws from it's tightest setting to fully open, obviously a lot of air leakage going on and not for those wanting a tight draw. The other main issue is on occasion it's not so much it leaks but seems to weep slightly that can get annoying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/7/21)

Timwis said:


> What would be interesting as well is what MTL RTA someone had high hopes for to be left disappointed!
> 
> For me it would be the Wotofo Cog, i had high hopes because in the past i have liked Matts collaborations but this fell short!
> 
> Don't get me wrong this did give very good flavour and was far from a bad RTA, it's that long since i used it i can't actually remember which but a couple of flavour profiles really rocked in it. Also the draw quite suited me but with my reviewer hat on i have to look at it subjectively and the airflow adjustment just didn't really work as it should giving very little variation in draws from it's tightest setting to fully open, obviously a lot of air leakage going on and not for those wanting a tight draw. The other main issue is on occasion it's not so much it leaks but seems to weep slightly that can get annoying!


I was looking at trying it but I see it popping in the classifieds way too often…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/7/21)

I love the Rook but with that being a bit different allowing for all sorts of builds and primarily a genesis tank i am not even going to include that! Already this year the Bishop, Artemis and Siren V4 would all make my top 5, 2021 is shaping up to be even better than 2020 for MTL RTA'a and i thought last year would be hard to beat!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (30/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 3. Berzerker v2 - Amazing flavour, the airflow is just a bit too loud for me to use it daily



A lot of vapers don't rate this RDA much saying it gives muted flavour preferring V1 but i am with you, don't use that many RDA's but this stays on top of one of my Aether BF devices and regularly gets enjoyed, muted flavour my backside!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)

Timwis said:


> I love the Rook but with that being a bit different allowing for all sorts of builds and primarily a genesis tank i am not even going to include that! Already this year the Bishop, Artemis and Siren V4 would all make my top 5, 2021 is shaping up to be even better than 2020 for MTL RTA'a and i thought last year would be hard to beat!


I totally agree. We were spoiled the last 2 years with some MTL gemmies!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (30/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I totally agree. We were spoiled the last 2 years with some MTL gemmies!


My arsenal is slowly growing.
I will put up some proper feedback once I have sufficiently bonded with the KF Lite 2021, the Edge and the Expro 5… then I simply couldn’t help myself, so there is a Siren V4 and a Glaz mini in my near future.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

In my current vape fleet, these are my top MTL devices

Reo / RM2
Rose MTL
Expro V4
Kayfun V3 mini (although it’s a slightly looser draw)

these three are for me on the same level, each have their own nuances and strengths though
Reos are being used a bit less these days, I don’t like the battery sag these days, but probably need to refresh my batts and treat my contacts , lol. I’m lazy though.

then it’s the following

subtank mini
Evod1
These two are for out and about. They both rock solid but don’t have as good a vape as the above

I’ve tried several other devices but these 6 are used by far the most

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

